Ask HN: What is your note-keeping platform/method of choice in 2018? - methochris
======
krrishd
the Notes app native to Apple devices -- given that pretty much all my main
devices (phone, laptop) are iCloud-integrated, the Notes app is just
convenient, synchronized, and simplistic enough that the barrier-to-creation
is very very low.

------
ValentinJesse
I use notion.so and it's by far the best note taking app that I have ever
used. No more botched copy-pastes with weird fonts or colours like with
OneNote or Evernote. Notion.so forces a clean structure on all my notes and it
works with markdown by default (you can also export markdown).

On rare occasions it might fail to get the photos from a copy paste'd article,
but I can easily solve that with: fuckyeahmarkdown.com

There are a ton of other features that this web app (+desktop app as well)
offers, but it would take a a long block of text to explain.

\- Kanban boards \- Unlimited subfolders \- Bookmarks \- To do lists \-
Spreadsheets \- Templates \- Etc

I'm not going back to OneNote or Evernote ever again. They were so clunky for
me that I wouldn't even go back to read my notes, especially on the horrendous
OneNote web app. Not to mention that the infinite space/scroll (unstructured)
approach by OneNote was actually a big headache for me due to the fact that I
was writing my sections of text all over the place.

------
protonimitate
Pen + paper/stickies for taking notes at my work station Google keep for
anything I need to access from multiple devices

I've tried a seemingly endless list of note keeping techniques/apps. Always
end up wasting time trying to perfect a workflow when it's just not a good
ROI.

------
nstart
I hope this doesn't come across as self promotion. I just wanted to share this
single python script solution that I cooked up for myself.

[https://github.com/kiriappeee/mynotetaker](https://github.com/kiriappeee/mynotetaker)

It creates a markdown file that corresponds to the date you are making the
note (so 2018-06-06.md) and adds a timestamp as a secondary header into the
markdown file before opening the file in an editor of your choice.

I've gone over the top here and I have this directory linked to my Dropbox
folder so everything is in sync. Whenever I need to jot something down I
simply use `n` or `note` in the terminal, take down my notes and save it when
done.

------
mkbkn
Earlier I had used Evernote, then tried Simplenote and now I've finally
settled on Standard Notes
([https://app.standardnotes.org/](https://app.standardnotes.org/)).

Standard Notes is dead-simple to use and the database is encrypted. Currently,
I'm using a free plan, but considering to switch to the yearly plan.

Edit: I checked out notion.so but it seems somewhat complex to use. Maybe I
need to play around for a while.

------
gls2ro
My preffered choice is iA Writer - a markdown editor. Available for MacOS and
iOS which stores the notes automatically in iCloud.

The most important thing for this is that it uses iCloud transparently for me.
So I can also navigate to the iCloud folder with all my notes and ‘grep’ them
in case I need.

------
Kpourdeilami
I use Agenda [0] on OS X and iOS. It is a hybrid between a calendar and a note
taking app that supports markdown and syncs using iCloud

0: [https://agenda.com/](https://agenda.com/)

------
orky56
Evernote still. Sometimes I go to stickies/pocket notebook but the ease of
search/retrieval/accessibility once it goes digital there especially after a
notebook goes full...makes it still worth it.

------
diweirich
I use the Bear app. It was a bit confusing figuring out how to organize my
notes at first, but I love how it uses tags for everything. It's a lot easier
than manually making categories and folders.

------
tobylane
Pen and paper, iOS/macos notes or iOS/web Dynalist. Sometimes I say it out
loud or to other people for non essentials.

------
jhpriestley
I use Microsoft OneNote, I'm not entirely thrilled with it but it works okay
and is cross-platform.

